# Photo shoot



## RPC

Well I actually had a little free time and did a little photo shoot with my spring doe kids. Ofcourse I didn't have help so they are not set up and mercedes and stirred were not interested at all in posing.








Cloud








Mercedes








Lexus








Shakin








Stirred


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Beautiful!! Mercedes is my favorite.


----------



## RPC

Sadly she is probably the worst of the 5. She is just so small. Her and Lexus are twins and are February 14th kids and she is way smaller then shakin and stirred who are March 6th twins. I don't like posting bad pictures but here is one with mercedes and Lexus next to each other. I really hope she turns around and starts to grow well. She is really thick but she has the longest hair and I think the heat may be getting to her and slowing her down. Her coat is nice and shiny so I don't think there is anything wrong with her.


----------



## RPC

If her front legs could just catch up with her rear legs so she is not so down hill she would be alot better.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Oooh! My favorite is Lexus and then Shakin!


----------



## RPC

For me it's lexus, cloud, stirred, shakin, then mercedes


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

RPC said:


> Sadly she is probably the worst of the 5. She is just so small. Her and Lexus are twins and are February 14th kids and she is way smaller then shakin and stirred who are March 6th twins. I don't like posting bad pictures but here is one with mercedes and Lexus next to each other. I really hope she turns around and starts to grow well. She is really thick but she has the longest hair and I think the heat may be getting to her and slowing her down. Her coat is nice and shiny so I don't think there is anything wrong with her.


Hahahaha....she's a shorty! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure have grown!


----------



## RPC

Yes they have. I really should weigh them some time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Mercedes might surprise you and end up the same size as the others when mature. Some just take longer to grow. My very best show doeling is very short... but her sire and dam are both small, so I know she'll always be small... and that's ok.  I still like Mercedes wide front and beautiful head over the other doe's.


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice.


----------



## RPC

Well thanks everyone


----------



## Trickyroo

LOVE Mercedes ! They are all looking great , Lexus is my second fav


----------



## RPC

Moved all my 12 does together and seperated the 3 bucklings.


----------



## Trickyroo

What a pretty picture ! Now thats a farm !


----------



## RPC

Thanks I have 16 goats and dad has 39 calves


----------



## RPC

Well I still couldn't get a picture of stirred with her head up nice but atleast this picture shows she actually has width to her. She really is a nice doe just not photogenic at all.








The does found a big patch of thistles and were in heaven


----------



## Trickyroo

She sure does have some width to her ! Looking good 
I don't think i will ever get over how fast Boer babies grow and just the sheer size of them.
Such a beautiful animal .


----------



## RPC

They sure do grow fast. If I pushed them harder they would grow faster. But I have not pushed them that hard since we are not showing and they wo t be bred till next fall.


----------



## HoosierShadow

They all look great! I think Mercedes will be fine, she is a lovely doe! I agree that some just grow slower than others, and may surprise you! And even if she never got real big, that doesn't mean she won't throw you some nice kids. I know some people that have gotten their best kids from smaller/shorter does! 
My son's yearling FB doe is really small for her age, but her doe kid has been the kids best/most consistent show doe all summer! So don't count her out as a good one yet 

I am so envious of the farm, it's so beautiful! I dream of having something similar one day! It's just so ridiculously expensive to find land, or a farm anywhere near our area.


----------



## RPC

I hope one day I can own a place as nice as my dad's also or own his house.


----------



## RPC

My sister dropped off a few more of her goats and picked up her 2 that she had bred to my buck earlier. And took the 3 boys to feed until market time. I am using her buck to breed a few of my does. Then I am breeding her other doe to my buck since she is the dam to her buck. For being 9 I think she looks pretty darn good. Weaning the last 3 doelings and giving the girls a little alone time. Then sunday I am seperating them and putting the bucks in. I hope my sisters little buck can reach martini and get her bred.








These are the 6 dies being bred this time around. As you can see martini is a super tall doe she makes tori look like a baby. Tori is a shorter doe tho.








This is my sisters doe Natti. She is 9 years old and still going strong.


----------



## RPC

This is natti's buck kid born january 31st. He is here breeding tori and zoey.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks great!


----------



## RPC

This is natti's doeling precious. My sister brought her just because she was going to be home alone while she switched goats around then decided just to keep her at my house with does her own age.








She is not a fan of people and I guess I got to close.








It took about 30 pictures to get this half way decent picture of her.


----------



## RPC

More pictures of my sisters buck kid


----------



## ksalvagno

They are cute and look like they are growing well.


----------



## RPC

Thanks. The only one that's really driving me nutts is martini. I can not get her to gain weight to save my life. She looks like a dairy doe in milk. If it's this hard next year then I think I am going to have to sell her.


----------



## ksalvagno

What have you done so far?


----------



## RPC

Well she is on hay and grain. She has been wormed and is good there. I left her kids on her a little longer then planned so that didn't help. She has had her copper and is on loose minerals. She is happy and spunky. Nice shiny coat so I guess maybe it's just gonna take more time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Did you worm for coccidia?


----------



## RPC

Well no I guess I didnt.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would do that. Or have a fecal done to include coccidia and see where you are with worms.


----------



## RPC

Ok thank you very much


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck with them all Roger , they are all really nice.
Let us know how Martini responds to the cocci treatment , hopefully thats all she needs


----------



## RPC

Yes I sure hope so


----------



## RPC

Since I was trimming hooves today I decided to take some pictures of the goats while I was at it. Some of them were not happy about it and did not stand very well. Plus I was alone and just had my camera phone. But here they are.
Puzzle








Zoey








Martini








Jasmine








Cash money








Cloud








Cindy








Lexus








Mercedes








Shakin 








Stirred








Rose








Jigsaw


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure look nice and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats

All look good.


----------



## RPC

Thank you both. I am happy with them.


----------

